# PM Notification Window



## Kirk (May 9, 2003)

All the sudden I'm not getting a popup window telling me that I
have PM's.   It's set correctly in my options, so I don't know what's
up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2003)

Your settings look right.
Have you installed any popup blockers?


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Your settings look right.
> Have you installed any popup blockers? *



No, I haven't ... and I'm getting similar popups on hotmail.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2003)

hmmm....
I'm stumped.  I just got a few PMs when I logged in today, and got the window..

Anyone else having problems?

I'll think on this one a bit.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2003)

At one point and time it didn't work for me. This was before you put the red/green light by the notification. Somehow it came back up and has been fine since. Go figure.


----------

